# People are more hostile now than in the past?



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you agree or disagree?

It seems to me that our curent culture(maybe just in the US) is meaner, shows less integrity, is more egocentric etc. If you need proof just go to the comments section after any news article online, youtube video or even some Facebook Posts. I see it a lot in our media as well, ie TV, Movies, Music. TV seems to mainly focus on excessive drama now and character conflic or pitting people against one another. I'm no fan of excessive political correctness but to me it feels like things have been allowed to go down the toilet.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I think it's definitely gotten worse.
I hear my parents, grandparents and other people of their generations say things like:
"Back in my day those things just didn't matter."
"No one payed attention to things like that back then."
"Those things didn't exist in our time."
"That kind of behavior wasn't tolerated."
_Back in my day_ stories are always used for that kind of point.


----------



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol then again back in the day they walked both ways up hill to school and snow was up to your eyebrows  I do agree though, things are not nearly as taboo as they were (which is always a theme that builds on itself) but it seems to have reached epic proportions. You have shows that are actaully popular like The Real Housewives of such and such County which showcase stuck up behavior. Orange County Choppers which has drawn out and made light of the Battle between Sr. and Jr. Jersy Shore which you can probably see pretty obviously its lack of anything decent. Youtube video collections of "Fails" which are viewed and commented on much more harshly than "bloopers" were back in the day. None of these would have been so accepted in past years as they are today and I think its having a huge impact on people especially the school aged kids.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Eh... this seems like one of those "kids these days" things. "Kids these days" are no better or worse than kids in the olden days. People have always had a nasty side, though perhaps the media was not always so interested in taking advantage of it.

As far as political correctness--we're much more politically correct now than before (in the U.S. at least, I have no experience to speak for other places). Things like racism and sexism certainly still exist, but they aren't accepted or ignored the same way they were in the past. In that sense, I think we have improved.


----------



## ShipwreckEyes (Apr 1, 2012)

Well in terms of socialization i think so... most kids my age spend alot of time on sites like facebook and twitter. Most of the time i get called wierd (not that i deny it lol) for not having one. I think that in some sense has impacted peoples social skills more then before because its never been this previlent in society.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

We have not gotten more violent, instead our instinctual violence has manifested in new directions. Civilizations have always been intrigued by war, competition, and individuals have always been intrigued by violence and tragedy (Violent movies and literature have been persistent throughout history)

Yes, I agree that televisions, movies, and video games nowadays are violent, and I believe the expectations and desires of any society are illustrated by the media.... however, these outlets are only fulfilling our human impulses and tendencies.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

..... People were worse in the past. Duhhh


----------



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont really mean in violent terms (I personally dont have any problem with violent movies or games) I mean the character of people, the dissapearing respect for others, people becoming more egocentric. Look at our sports stars now compared to the ones just 15 or 20 years ago. To me I just see our current ones exhibiting less integrity these days.


----------



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think you also have a point in another area though in that with everything being overly politically correct today people have adapted and you see them taking their agression out verbally.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, given the fact that Europeans spend thousands of years fighting each other, and now things are much more peaceful (not perfect, of course, but still great compared to the horrors of WWI and WWII), I'm inclined to say that people, at least in Europe, are much less hostile now than before.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

No, I don't believe they are worse. I believe that they are probably the same.

The fact that people are more accepting of more radical behaviour is usually a good thing in my opinion. Freedom of expression is good in the right context and environment. The anonymity and distancing that the internet gives us does bring out a lot of bad eggs, but the internet also gives a voice to less visible people, and the benefits for me outweigh these petty commenters- perhaps the easiest example of this to provide is Wikipedia.

With a lot of media such as television, more flexible ideas are going to result in more extreme artistic visions. There's no doubt that a lot of television is trashy and abusive, but there's a lot of genius programming as well. 

The increased visibility of social media brings out both the bad and the good in people. I can't blame you, OP, for thinking standards are going down the drain, because frankly it's people like you drawing attention to it that keep the standards out of there and stop people going to abusive extremes before the world is ready. 

Incoming heady statement: 

It's the human catch-22. Humans always have to move forward while looking back, but most of them can only do one or the other. Yet to do solely either one is always unacceptable. I guess that's why there's more than one of us.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Physically no, emotionally yes.


----------



## FatSpacePenguins (May 26, 2012)

2 Timothy 3:1-5 written thousands of years ago but accurately meant for the time we live in.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'd say so. People running around in gangs, people beating each other up, screaming at each other, phoning the cops on one another, constantly insulting and demeaning each other... I hate people in this day and age due what they're like. Undisciplined and making the same mistakes over and over, I doubt it was that way in the past. So yeah, more hostile now.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe it has gotten worse :/


----------

